# Pellegatti:"Ronaldo Milan, ecco cosa mi dicono".



## admin (12 Dicembre 2022)

Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".

"Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".

"Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".
> 
> "Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".
> 
> "Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".
> 
> "Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".
> 
> "Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".



Io non ci sto al massacro che i media stanno riservando a Cristiano, solo per il fatto che ormai è vecchio e non gli serve più, hanno deciso di farlo fuori ed è partita da tempo la macchina del fango. Stiamo ancora parlando di un dannato fenomeno, questo come Ibra anche a 40 anni farà ancora dannatamente la differenza. 

Il punto è che oggi il Milan per come è costruito non si può permettere di mettere in rosa Cristiano Ronaldo, ha ragione Pellegatti, ma la penso come lui: magari avere in rosa uno come Ronaldo.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".
> 
> "Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".
> 
> "Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".


Se c'era Galliani...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ok,allora Benvenuto Cristiano Pellegatto una sentenza


----------



## livestrong (12 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".
> 
> "Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".
> 
> "Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".


Io sinceramente al posto dello showman serbo-svedese lo prenderei domani. Eppure nessuno parla di Ibrahimovic testa calda o affamato di attenzioni più di ogni altra cosa, men che meno nessuno ricorda tutti i soldi che gli abbiamo corrisposto negli ultimi 3 anni: altro che giocatore fuori dagli standard del Milan. Sinceramente io Ronaldo al Milan lo vorrei purchè si accontentasse ovviamente di uno stipendio consono


----------



## Manchester2003!! (12 Dicembre 2022)

e' fatta.......NAtale si avvicina!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente al posto dello showman serbo-svedese lo prenderei domani. Eppure nessuno parla di Ibrahimovic testa calda o affamato di attenzioni più di ogni altra cosa, men che meno nessuno ricorda tutti i soldi che gli abbiamo corrisposto negli ultimi 3 anni: altro che giocatore fuori dagli standard del Milan. Sinceramente io Ronaldo al Milan lo vorrei purchè si accontentasse ovviamente di uno stipendio consono


Il Cr7 del 2017 era da prendere. Quello di oggi ne starei alla larga perché troppo egocentrico e narciso. Non che non lo fosse allora,ma all epoca era piu forte. Poi se Maldini gli dovesse fare un bel discorsetto e lui accettasse il compromesso di anteporre il bene della squadra al suo,allora forse,se ne può parlare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ci sto al massacro che i media stanno riservando a Cristiano, solo per il fatto che ormai è vecchio e non gli serve più, hanno deciso di farlo fuori ed è partita da tempo la macchina del fango. Stiamo ancora parlando di un dannato fenomeno, questo come Ibra anche a 40 anni farà ancora dannatamente la differenza.
> 
> Il punto è che oggi il Milan per come è costruito non si può permettere di mettere in rosa Cristiano Ronaldo, ha ragione Pellegatti, ma la penso come lui: magari avere in rosa uno come Ronaldo.


Io non lo vorrei per ragioni di spogliatoio. Troppo abituato ad essere la prima donna. Non accetta di stare in panchina,e quando i suoi compagni fanno bene senza di lui,rosica. Io ne starei solo lontano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti su Cristiano Ronaldo:"Ieri ho assistito a un dibattito perché è tornata di moda l'indiscrezione di un Mendes che insisterebbe col Milan per quello che riguarda Cristiano Ronaldo. Le chance che il portoghese venga al Milan sono le stesse che il prossimo anno io vinca l'Arc de Triomphe a Parigi. Io sono sicuro di non vincerlo, come sono sicuro per Ronaldo".
> 
> "Ronaldo è esattamente l'opposto di quello che il Milan considera un acquisto per età, costo, ambiente, approccio allo spogliatoio. Su quattro punti non ce n'è uno che rientri nei parametri che cercano i rossoneri. Io sono convinto che farebbe ancora 20 gol nel campionato italiano e lo vorrei al Milan in effetti, ma i dirigenti mi tirerebbero le orecchie".
> 
> "Anche per quello che riguarda Ronaldo è inutile parlarne, perché sarebbe offendere voi, la vostra intelligenza e offendere i dirigenti del Milan, che ci dicono che non c'è nulla. È inutile che io gli metta le pulci nelle orecchie".



Vacca boia, se è così convinto che non arrivi, allora arriva.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Il CR7 attuale creerebbe solo scompiglio nel Milan. Vada a svernare altrove.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ci sto al massacro che i media stanno riservando a Cristiano, solo per il fatto che ormai è vecchio e non gli serve più, hanno deciso di farlo fuori ed è partita da tempo la macchina del fango. Stiamo ancora parlando di un dannato fenomeno, questo come Ibra anche a 40 anni farà ancora dannatamente la differenza.
> 
> Il punto è che oggi il Milan per come è costruito non si può permettere di mettere in rosa Cristiano Ronaldo, ha ragione Pellegatti, ma la penso come lui: magari avere in rosa uno come Ronaldo.


Se potessi, te ne darei altri cento di like: quoto ogni parola. Questo accanimento contro CR7 è insopportabile e va al di là di ogni logica: non sarà più quello degli anni 2010, ma è ancora un giocatore capace di fare la differenza. 
Mi sembra che in troppi si siano già scordati di che razza di campione sia stato Ronaldo…


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente al posto dello showman serbo-svedese lo prenderei domani. Eppure nessuno parla di Ibrahimovic testa calda o affamato di attenzioni più di ogni altra cosa, men che meno nessuno ricorda tutti i soldi che gli abbiamo corrisposto negli ultimi 3 anni: altro che giocatore fuori dagli standard del Milan. Sinceramente io Ronaldo al Milan lo vorrei purchè si accontentasse ovviamente di uno stipendio consono


Per me è 1000 volte meglio il serbo svedese ma ok, rispetto il tuo punto di vista e la tua opinione ma se parliamo di soldi allora va detta la verità. Ronaldo anche se accettasse di prendere la metà di quello che prende ora, prenderebbe in 6 mesi quello che a Ibra abbiamo dato in 2 anni.


----------

